
Show HN: I Implemented a HSTS Super Cookie - ben174
https://github.com/ben174/hsts-cookie
======
ben174
I'd been made aware of the possibility of using HSTS redirects to create a
fingerprint, but I've yet to see someone make the code available. Please feel
free to dig in / contribute / critique.

~~~
mirimir
Nice.

------
leesalminen
What's the need for a wildcard cert? Could you use 24 lets encrypt
certificates for each sub domain? Genuinely curious.

~~~
ben174
Yea my first thought was that 24 bits should be able to grow to accommodate
more fingerprints, so it would make more sense to have a wildcard. But you
could definitely have 24 individual certificates.

I wasn't aware of Let's Encrypt, I'll look into grabbing 24 certs from there
and spinning up a demo. Thanks!

~~~
breakingcups
AlexanderS makes a good point here: [https://github.com/ben174/hsts-
cookie/issues/1](https://github.com/ben174/hsts-cookie/issues/1) You can
request one certificate with multiple SubjectAltNames from LetsEncrypt, might
save you some trouble.

------
binwiederhier
I didn't know about this vulnerability. This just blew my mind. Great work on
the PoC!

